# Wnf Buck



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

this is my buddy,s deer he got last week on the wayne.it was his first time down to WNF and comes home with the big boy. by the way he was hunting on the ground no blind at all sitin against a tree.


















and here,s how it got back north wut a site going up I77 LOL


----------



## JRod920 (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice Buck Congrats to your Buddy!!


----------



## dcemsmedic2693 (May 20, 2005)

great buck. Show us that the old stand by sitting on the ground still works.

Cograts.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a great buck! Tell your buddy congrats!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Heck of a buck!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice buck!!

I know that spot...thats where Coonskinner has his camp. I might head down there for gun season.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

swantucky said:


> Nice buck!!
> 
> I know that spot...thats where Coonskinner has his camp. I might head down there for gun season.


yep your right we were at coonskinners camp my 2nd yr there awesome place. ill be down for gun as well hope to meet ya. coonie mentioned your name a couple of times deer camp this yr was a riot a bunch of great guys and gal.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

great buck what a monster


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

nice pics,and great buck.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

iceberg said:


> yep your right we were at coonskinners camp my 2nd yr there awesome place. ill be down for gun as well hope to meet ya. coonie mentioned your name a couple of times deer camp this yr was a riot a bunch of great guys and gal.


I am trying to work it out. I'll bring backstraps for dinner Sunday night before opening day. Hopefully I can make it.


----------

